# Demon @ 6 Months



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I can't believe I have had this boy for just over 2 months and in that time I have come to love him more than he deserves, lol. I am JUST kidding, he is a super awesome awesome boy and I know he is gonna make DeDe proud 

So here are his "stacked" pics we are working on this 
first tries - 
















ok line him out - 
















ok so try again - 
























































fix the front legs - 








try again - 








I finally let go - 

































It was super hot today here, about 82 degrees, Demon likes the linolieum in the kitchen - 








Happy Face - 








and I love to take close ups of this boy - 









alright enoy, let me know what you think of the stacked pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwwwww he looks great  Are you going to show him? I think he'd do great in the shows. He'd make momma proud for sure


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hes awesome


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

He's beautiful!!!! Great looking dobie!! The red/chocolate ones are my faaaavorite!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

from absolutel cuteness growing into breed perfection.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awwww I love the pics of him!!!
When do you get to stop wrapping his ears? seems like a lot of hassle!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

WOOHOO! Go cheetah paws!


----------



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

hes getting big looking real good with the wraps it took long for biggies ears to stand but it deffinantly payed off if only my girlfriend would have picked the show crop instead of the fight crop she didnt know the diff... SMH


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

geeze she's getting big. she's beautiful.
nismo says hi and long time no chat


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like a cutie pie! Great smile!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is looking really good. so cute!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Awwwwwwww he looks great  Are you going to show him? I think he'd do great in the shows. He'd make momma proud for sure


Yes I sent his UKC papers off this week, when they come in I'll do his first show  I know he's gonna make me really proud, I just know it  Thanks Krystal 



redog said:


> Hes awesome


Thanks Dave 



brandileigh080 said:


> He's beautiful!!!! Great looking dobie!! The red/chocolate ones are my faaaavorite!


Thanks Brandie, actually they are called red hre in the states and brown overseas, lol. And yes that's why I choose him, the reds are my fave as well, see the other red dogs in my sigggy, lol



NinaThePitbull said:


> from absolutel cuteness growing into breed perfection.


awww thanks so much NTPB, we both appreciate that 



meganc66 said:


> Awwww I love the pics of him!!!
> When do you get to stop wrapping his ears? seems like a lot of hassle!


Thanks Megan, his right ear is causing me some hassle but hopefully not to much longer 



BittersweetEmbrace said:


> WOOHOO! Go cheetah paws!


awww Demon sends licks your way 



MrCanela said:


> hes getting big looking real good with the wraps it took long for biggies ears to stand but it deffinantly payed off if only my girlfriend would have picked the show crop instead of the fight crop she didnt know the diff... SMH


Thanks MrCanela, Demons crop is called a working crop, and I hope you are happy with Biggie's ear crop, hopefully you'll know next time to send pics with your girl 



Nizmo said:


> geeze she's getting big. she's beautiful.
> nismo says hi and long time no chat


Thanks Niz, he is a big boy and Orion says he's missed you guys lately 



Patch-O-Pits said:


> Looks like a cutie pie! Great smile!


Thank you POP 



~StangChick~ said:


> He is looking really good. so cute!


awww thaks SC


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*he's looking good.*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you ah pits, I appreciate that


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dang, Tye!! Demon is turnin into a handsome lil devil!! He looks like he's gettin the hang of the stacking part! I love his close-ups too! You're doing a great job!! Keep up the great work, and definately post more pix!! I can't get enough of the gang!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Stunning!:clap: Great job stacking him.

Scroll down through your pics kinda fast.It looks like a slide show of you walking around him!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's looking really nice! Great pics!


----------

